# Pregnant or Not?



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am new at goats and if my girl is pregnant it will be the first one on the farm. I purchased Star in early December with the knowledge she should be bred ( if shes not, I get a free re breeding so it's not that big of a deal but that will mean waiting all over again and I am really excited to have babies on the farm).
According to the paperwork she was with one buck for a week or so and then with the cleanup back for about 3 weeks so the due date the last owner gave me was anytime in March.
I think she might be getting bigger in the stomach area but that may be wishful thinking on my part.
I tried to research the pooch test pics on here but I am so new at this and lost. So i Figured I will post any relevant pics I have taken and see if anyone can give me the odds on Star actually being bred before I go crazy with wondering lol 
The first 2 pictures were taken about mid December--the second two i took today
Both sets of pooch pics were taken while she was eating, not sure if that matters at all
Then there are a couple general pics because I think she is pretty and the last pic if my whole mini herd photo shopped because I like the way it looks lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Same boat here bought mine last night owner said she is a couple month bred no idea when tho


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Same boat here bought mine last night owner said she is a couple month bred no idea when tho


It's my first time with a pregnant goat so I'm not sure what all to look for and how long things take. I've been trying to some research but I'm having some trouble lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Read read read thats what im doing


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Goatnewbie101 said:


> I am new at goats and if my girl is pregnant it will be the first one on the farm. I purchased Star in early December with the knowledge she should be bred ( if shes not, I get a free re breeding so it's not that big of a deal but that will mean waiting all over again and I am really excited to have babies on the farm).
> According to the paperwork she was with one buck for a week or so and then with the cleanup back for about 3 weeks so the due date the last owner gave me was anytime in March.
> I think she might be getting bigger in the stomach area but that may be wishful thinking on my part.
> I tried to research the pooch test pics on here but I am so new at this and lost. So i Figured I will post any relevant pics I have taken and see if anyone can give me the odds on Star actually being bred before I go crazy with wondering lol
> ...


Bump


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I don't think so but the angle is a little funny for me to decipher.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, she certainly isn't one of those obvious does. But I do think I see changes from the first two pics and the next two pics that you just took, A more elongated look on her vulva, and more puffiness and less lines around the vulva in the recent pics. I think she looks bred.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe she is... She seems to be showing. Her belly is rounder and to is starting to wobble when she walks. Not positive yet buy I'm leaning more towards yes


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

From my very very new experiance to seeing pregnant vulvas I would say no. But most likly I'm wrong. I just thought that the angle of the point at the bottom of her vulva looks not bred and she doesn't seem very "puffy".


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just to make sure i would do a bio trakcing test or an ultrasound


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

New belly pic 

I am 90% sure she is, I think I saw the beginnings of an udder not that I really know what that looks like but there is something down there that wasn't there before lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What a cute face!!

I'm a newbie, too, but I've spent most of the last month looking at goat pooches and I'd say yes, she's bred. Keep an eye on her right side, when my Peggy Sue was far enough along to start showing she got very antsy about being touched on her right side. 

Good luck with babies!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Based on the pooch pics I would say a tentative yes. I would hate to be wrong but it sure does look like it to me she looks so much looser and soft in the second set of pics. Happy kidding though. I'm waiting on mine to kid too.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

She is very moody towards the other goats and she doesn't like either side to be touched right now. I keep apologizing to the other goats telling them its just the hormones lol


----------

